# L-Arginine Powder



## MR .T (Jan 31, 2006)

A couple friends of mine want some L-Arginine powder for a nitric oxide booster does anyone know where to get some on line cheep? Thanks.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 31, 2006)

ygpm bro


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jan 31, 2006)

how much powder do they need?


----------



## MR .T (Jan 31, 2006)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> how much powder do they need?



Enough for about 4 guys to try I guess Ill probably try it too after my cycle.


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 31, 2006)

All show no grow


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Jan 31, 2006)

L-arginine  along with Vanduly Sulfate is GREAT stuff i use it all the time.......... just type it in google ull find bunch of diffrent sites that have it


----------



## Strongman (Jan 31, 2006)

Just make sure if you take Vanadyl Sulfate you start out with a minimal dosage and test your body's tolerance....I can tell you (from personal experience)...if you take too much Vanadyl Sulfate your stomach will pay the price....I had some custom Vanadyl sent to me that was a wee bit overdosed and man....Talk about spending the afternoon in the bathroom...That stuff took me for a ride.

Try to stay within 10-20mg of vanadyl Sulfate and you will get awesome pumps.

Like Jayson said VS along with L-Arganine is excellent.


----------



## MR .T (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks guys I am just trying to save them some money. They wanted to buy Ziance NOX CG3 Witch is just creatine glutimine and arganine and retarded expensive.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 1, 2006)

i've saw 1 lb of l-arginine powder for about 22 bucks.


----------



## MR .T (Feb 2, 2006)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> i've saw 1 lb of l-arginine powder for about 22 bucks.



That seems to be the norm. I talked to them and I think they are going to go with my Idea instead of the ziance product


----------

